# Wheel Cleaner



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Having almost run out of Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner. Is there anything else you guys recommend I should try?


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

autosmart smart wheels


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

BH Auto wheel


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I like Sonax full effect

However I tested out Merlins Blood (ph6) and it did a very good job too, more a fallout remover but worked well on the test (wife's) alloys.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

If you are after another dilutable product, the Angel Wax Bilberry is actually better than Valet Pro's version and will be my next purchase when my own VP Bilberry runs out 

Feel Auto wheel is more a once every time you want to full decontaminate your wheels before waxing sort of product.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

RoyW80 said:


> autosmart smart wheels


Plus 1 :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Auto finesse wheel soap, it's superb, I highly recommend it. :thumb:


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

+1 Bilt Hamber auto wheel, yet to find something better but haven't tried Bilberry.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Juicy details double mint, smells great too


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

BH Autowheel or P21S Power Gel.


----------



## Penfold1984 (Apr 6, 2015)

BH Auto wheel. .. used it today, couldn't believe how good it was.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

One thing I do like is the dilution ratio of it. I see BH Auto Wheel isn't?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve got some AS smart wheels to try but i can say that krystal kleen brake away is fantastic.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

M4D YN said:


> Plus 1 :thumb:


and two !


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Carshine said:


> BH Autowheel or *P21S Power Gel*.


Is P21S still available to buy? I used to use it many years ago but it appears to have vanished.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel, end of!  or car chem revolt!


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Krystal kleen brake away


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

As a combined cleaner and fallout remover Sonax full effect is brilliant, my go to full on cleaner when wheels need a serious clean instead of a maintenance wash where shampoo is used

As a wheel cleaner alone I've found VP bilberry, Envy evolution, VP dragons breath all to be very good in various dilution ratios depending on the clean needed.

I'd like to try CG Diablo in the near future


----------



## Johnsbegood (Jul 14, 2015)

I got me a 5ltr bottle of espuma revolution and diluted 10 - 1! Brilliant stuff. Really good value after u have mixed a load of it up and it's non acid based so doesn't start knackering or worsening the laquer if it's a bit scuffed.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Having got a brand new set of rims the best wheel cleaner is just soap and water.

I initially used a fallout remover and gave the wheels a damn good clean. After that I applied a coat of wax and now the dirt and brake dust doesn't stick.

After about one month I could feel the wax was degrading so I just applied another coat and the slickness has been restored.

I do have a gallon of VP Bilberry and Wolf's Brake duster that have become redundant at present.


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

cartec Wheel Cleaner is superb


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.onlineshine.com/bulk -cartec-acid-free-wheel-cleaner


----------

